# Today is my birthday.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not asking for anything special, just making note of the day. 

I'm now 66, but don't feel a day over 74. 

I did have one birthday wish, but it didn't happen. The election is still going on.............


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Happy B'day.About 2 mos older than me.


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday. What new gun are you getting for your special day?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I 'd have thought that last year would have made you feel old enough that you'd stop having birthdays.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday youngin


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Not asking for anything special, just making note of the day.
> 
> I'm now 66, but don't feel a day over 74.
> 
> I did have one birthday wish, but it didn't happen. The election is still going on.............


You are today,,, past 66 years old. 
You are presently living in your 67th year.
You can legitimately tell others you're enjoying your 67th year as of today.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the birthday well wishes. I could feel the love...........


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Late but best wishes sent. Happy Birthday!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> Late but best wishes sent. Happy Birthday!


+1


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn................you guys are the *BEST*!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Thanks for all the birthday well wishes. I could feel the love...........


Nah, that was the Preparation H you're using.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Nah, that was the Preparation H you're using.


Or.......maybe just some acid reflux.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Damn................you guys are the *BEST*!


well of course we are....doh

just don't tell anyone....

word gets around.....!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, *paratrooper*.
May your every ride be through beautiful scenery, and on smooth roads with no traffic.

Let me know, when you get to be my age. (I'm 82, going on dead.)

Regards,

Steve


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Happy Birthday, *paratrooper*.
> May your every ride be through beautiful scenery, and on smooth roads with no traffic.
> 
> Let me know, when you get to be my age. (I'm 82, going on dead.)
> ...


Good to see you posting again! I was wondering where you were. Hope that you and the wife are doing fine.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Good to see you posting again! I was wondering where you were. Hope that you and the wife are doing fine.


Ditto, good to hear from Steve


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Good to see you posting again! I was wondering where you were. Hope that you and the wife are doing fine.





pic said:


> Ditto, good to hear from Steve


Oh, we're doing as well as could be expected, all things considered.
(Translation: We're both still alive. Well, mostly.)

One set of children, granddaughter in tow, came up to visit, and brought us a "new" 2012 Subaru Outback to replace Jean's 1991 Maxima, which was on its last legs.
Jean's Maxima then became what we Orcasians call an "island beater," a car that still runs, barely, but has enough life left to get around our little island. Our ex-homeless tenant bought it from us, cheap, because it was in better shape than her older, more decrepit island beater was.
Our tenant then gave her old island beater, free, to a kid who promised to give it a good home. And that's island life for you.

COVID-19 has us all bottled-up at home, except that we have doctors to see on the mainland. So we're hitting Costco up with every trip. The IRS forgives us the cost of the trip, because of the doctor appointments, so it all works out.
But we don't get to see many of our friends, because they're all bottled-up too. So, instead, I write a weekly column for one of our local "news" outlets (volunteer: no pay), and Jean still volunteers for the local charity she started about 20 years ago.
Our theater is closed for the duration, so I'm not acting, and Jean isn't dancing.
But we're still alive. Mostly.

Keep well, and stay safe.


----------

